# Haiti Earthquake searches



## Ryan Cusack

I got an email forwarded to me today from a SUSAR group. The email alleges that OH-TF-1 is leaving today, possibly with additional K9 resources from TN-TF-3. It also stated that VA-TF-1 is already on the ground and made a live find this morning.

Again, this is coming to me second/third hand. I was wondering if anyone else out there had word on this.


----------



## Ryan Cusack

This one from CNN's website:

*10:39 a.m. *-- The Fairfax County, Virginia, Urban Search and Rescue team rescued security officer Tarmo Joveer of Estonia from the rubble of the U.N. mission headquarters Thursday.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/01/14/haiti.updates/index.html?eref=igoogle_cnn


----------



## David Frost

My contact with the TN TF is not answering the telephone, ha ha, so that tells me either the person doesn't want to talk to me or she's too busy right now.

DFrost


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

http://us.cnn.com/video/?/video/world/2010/01/14/vo.haiti.rescue.dog.POOL


----------



## Konnie Hein

The handler in the CNN video is Elizabeth Kreitler of VATF-1, along with her GSD named Racker. Great handler (my mentor), and a great dog.

The situation seems pretty dynamic as far as FEMA-deployed resources go. I heard this morning that 6 teams were activated. We're much farther down on the list to deploy (there is a monthly rotation, after proximity determinations are made), so I think chances are pretty slim that my husband or I will go. No matter, because we have some incredibly talented people already there, doing the best job possible in order to save lives.

The devastation must be horrific. I can't imagine what the residents of that area are going through. Horribly tragic. :sad:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Konnie Hein said:


> The handler in the CNN video is Elizabeth Kreitler of VATF-1, along with her GSD named Racker. Great handler (my mentor), and a great dog.
> 
> The situation seems pretty dynamic as far as FEMA-deployed resources go. I heard this morning that 6 teams were activated. We're much farther down on the list to deploy (there is a monthly rotation, after proximity determinations are made), so I think chances are pretty slim that my husband or I will go. No matter, because we have some incredibly talented people already there, doing the best job possible in order to save lives.
> 
> The devastation must be horrific. I can't imagine what the residents of that area are going through. Horribly tragic. :sad:


Six teams? Looks to me, from what I see going on, that 600 teams could work there for months


----------



## David Frost

Konnie I spoke with Debra, they said they were on notice. Arrangements were as expected, a monkey effin a football. 

DFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Six teams? Looks to me, from what I see going on, that 600 teams could work there for months


Looks that way to me too, but in the end I think "other factors" determine what resources are allocated. Pretty much all I want to say about that.

Also - 6 teams = a minimum of 4 dog/handler teams each and I think most of the teams brought 6. A USAR team is composed of many specialists (heavy rescue, medical, structural experts, logistics experts, etc), canine being a small part of the entire team.


----------



## Konnie Hein

David Frost said:


> Konnie I spoke with Debra, they said they were on notice. Arrangements were as expected, a monkey effin a football.
> 
> DFrost


My gear is packed, and so is my husband's. It's the ol' "hurry up and wait" game. I can't remember if they are on the list to go before us or not. Probably - as we are #15. Anxious to help, as I'm sure Debra is as well.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ...that 600 teams could work there for months


Want to address this too - FEMA dogs are officially only "live-find" dogs (although FEMA did deploy non-rostered HR dogs at one time in the past), so as far as FEMA resources go, the live-find dogs are only really effective on a scale of days, not months.


----------



## Ryan Cusack

Dog teams are going to play a huge role in this, that's for sure. Everyone stay safe heading that way.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Konnie Hein said:


> Want to address this too - FEMA dogs are officially only "live-find" dogs (although FEMA did deploy non-rostered HR dogs at one time in the past), so as far as FEMA resources go, the live-find dogs are only really effective on a scale of days, not months.


Understood. The buried in the ruble will all be dead soon. The international community will have to decide if they will just scrape them up with the rest of the debris or try to dig them out and hand them over to family.

I suspect both thing will happen.


----------



## Konnie Hein

You are probably right, Lee. Tragic. Absolutely tragic.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

If they decide to dig out as many people possible cadaver dogs will get a lot of sad practice.


----------



## Harry Keely

Problem to fix all of this is let every country worry about themselves and lets worry about what we have going on here with our own economic problems. That 100 millin lets spend it here to help get things back on track. We are so worried about everybody elses problems that we can figure out how to fix the ones here. How many of these countries you think would come to our aid to help us and not try to blow us up.](*,):-\"


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Hey Konnie--What list?? We have been 'alerted' but not activated...kind of assumed we would not be called since we are not federal, but I was told to pack! Is Jersey on your list?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Harry Keely said:


> Problem to fix all of this is let every country worry about themselves and lets worry about what we have going on here with our own economic problems. That 100 millin lets spend it here to help get things back on track. We are so worried about everybody elses problems that we can figure out how to fix the ones here. How many of these countries you think would come to our aid to help us and not try to blow us up.](*,):-\"


I usually agree with most of your posts, Harry. Do you really believe these people can help themselves right now? I don't want to turn this into some political BS but holy shit.

I don't have any relatives there, just a heart.


----------



## Mo Earle

Miami task force one and two are there- the next teams are on alert, the first group will probably return in 14 days-and next group be deployed-all were told to get the needed shots and their passports current.... hope they are safe and successful.

Harry- and you are a police K9-would think you would have a bit of compassion and not worry about the almighty dollar......I am proud of and glad the US is being represented by our SAR teams and military, as well as the private physicians and nurses and medics that are there or going to help. 
It could have easily been Florida going thru this-at least we would have had the rest of the US to help out, agreeing with what Lee said- I don't think the Hatians are capable of helping their own right now.


----------



## Harry Keely

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I usually agree with most of your posts, Harry. Do you really believe these people can help themselves right now? I don't want to turn this into some political BS but holy shit.
> 
> I don't have any relatives there, just a heart.


I do have a heart lee, but we do have alot of our own problems here too. we do need to send help, but I don't think we need to have our noses up everybody's rear ends. I have alot of family and friends in the military as well and never get to see there families because of all the political BS. I agree not trying to turn this into a political nightmare thread. We will just leave it at that I guess. I just feel bad for all the men and women in the armed services even though it was there choice to go military as well as all the families lost in Haiti.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Hey Konnie--What list?? We have been 'alerted' but not activated...kind of assumed we would not be called since we are not federal, but I was told to pack! Is Jersey on your list?


FEMA has a rotation list that is sent to us every year. It changes on a monthly basis and determines who goes out the door first. It only consists of FEMA teams. They base who gets deployed on proximity to the disaster (among other things), and then often (but not always!) go by the list after that.

Mark and I were both told to pack our gear, but our team is #15 on the list this month. If they do rotate out after 14 days as Mo suggests, we'll be nearly useless as live-find teams. For a person to survive for 14 days trapped and possibly injured would truly be a miracle. We are qualified to do a lot of other things though, so there's a possibility they'll let us help in other ways.


----------



## Harry Keely

Mo Earle said:


> Miami task force one and two are there- the next teams are on alert, the first group will probably return in 14 days-and next group be deployed-all were told to get the needed shots and their passports current.... hope they are safe and successful.
> 
> Harry- and you are a police K9-would think you would have a bit of compassion and not worry about the almighty dollar......I am proud of and glad the US is being represented by our SAR teams and military, as well as the private physicians and nurses and medics that are there or going to help.
> It could have easily been Florida going thru this-at least we would have had the rest of the US to help out, agreeing with what Lee said- I don't think the Hatians are capable of helping their own right now.


Sorry Mo miss your post earlier, I do care more then the almighty dollar. I just hate worrying what might happen to the dogs and people that go over there. Haiti is very poverty stricken with alot of diseases. Now I know there is vaccinations for us and the dogs. Look at how many dogs and people still died fron the after effects of 9-11-01. Now I promised that I wouldn't turn this into a poitical disaster so I will leave the rest alone, but we do have a country to worry about here as well and thats all I was trying to say. That you or no one else can deny. I just thought it was funny how we came up with 100 mill and have printing capabilities but we refuse to put money back into our own economy to help us out as well as other countries.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Konnie Hein said:


> FEMA has a rotation list that is sent to us every year. It changes on a monthly basis and determines who goes out the door first. It only consists of FEMA teams. They base who gets deployed on proximity to the disaster (among other things), and then often (but not always!) go by the list after that.


Yeah, I figures. I dont know where we fit in.......I doubt we will be deployed, but now we have to worry about it for a few days....


----------



## Konnie Hein

I wouldn't completely count it out, Jennifer. In a situation of this magnitude, anything is possible.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Anybody looking for FEMA updates can click on this link:
http://www.fema.gov/emergency/reports/2010/nat011410.shtm


----------



## Mo Earle

Harry, now I understand what you are saying, actually agree with most if not all of what you are saying- it didn't sound so blunt this time, you know when you see the disaster unfold on tv,(and if you ever have been in a disaster, which I am sure you have, you know tv does not get the half of it) there is no other choice at this point- despite the risks and costs-we simply need to go, we simply need to care.

-to our SAR teams, be safe and be successful!


----------



## Harry Keely

Mo Earle said:


> Harry, now I understand what you are saying, actually agree with most if not all of what you are saying- it didn't sound so blunt this time, you know when you see the disaster unfold on tv,(and if you ever have been in a disaster, which I am sure you have, you know tv does not get the half of it) there is no other choice at this point- despite the risks and costs-we simply need to go, we simply need to care.
> 
> -to our SAR teams, be safe and be successful!


I think that was well said Mo. I was still in NY well 9/11 hit and have family and friends on the job there still to this day. I also got to meet some of the people as well as two dogs that are no longer with us. All great people and good dogs. Just don't care to see after effects destroy the USA community anymore than it has, but understand these are jobs that are chosen by the people doing them and that must be respected as well.=D>


----------



## David Frost

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry Mo miss your post earlier, I do care more then the almighty dollar. I just hate worrying what might happen to the dogs and people that go over there. Haiti is very poverty stricken with alot of diseases. Now I know there is vaccinations for us and the dogs. Look at how many dogs and people still died fron the after effects of 9-11-01. Now I promised that I wouldn't turn this into a poitical disaster so I will leave the rest alone, but we do have a country to worry about here as well and thats all I was trying to say. That you or no one else can deny. I just thought it was funny how we came up with 100 mill and have printing capabilities but we refuse to put money back into our own economy to help us out as well as other countries.


It's why SAR trains. They know the day may come where life and limb of the handler and the dog may will be in jeopardy. 

You might also find the 5 years study, post 9-11 of working dogs involved in the rescue operations. http://www.9-11dogs.org/health update.htm

DFrost


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

Do ny of you guys know these hndlers nd their dogs?
http://www.9-11dogs.org/Memorials-MAIN.htm

true heroes every single one of them.


----------



## Konnie Hein

I know and worked with several of these dogs. One of them, "Anna" Atlas, is WDF member Sara Atlas's dog.

I wasn't aware of this list/memorial page. My husband's dog isn't on there. I'll have to forward it to him.


----------



## Erica Boling

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Do ny of you guys know these hndlers nd their dogs?
> http://www.9-11dogs.org/Memorials-MAIN.htm
> 
> true heroes every single one of them.


 
When is says "control," what does that mean?


----------



## David Frost

Erica Boling said:


> When is says "control," what does that mean?


Dogs that did not work the 9-11 site. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Thirsty, hungry, homeless, wounded, desperate human beings who have lost what little they had will start fighting for their lives and the lives of their families SOON. 

Now it gets confusing with both peace keeping and every type aid imaginable coming into play.

I heard Haiti described as nothing more than the equivalent of a penal colony. Everybody wanted out BEFORE this happened.

They are burning bodies now. One person described it," hell just got worse".


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

Konnie, do you know any of the guys and gals from my neck of the woods: http://usar.tamu.edu/ ?

Also, on an unrelated note... I got inspired by this talk and looking at this enormous tragedy in Haiti... Do SAR people generally NOT look favorably if somebody like me shows up (essentily a SCh guy) with SCh trained GSD and is willing to train and participate in S&R?

Thanks for the response, and you guys stay safe out there.



Konnie Hein said:


> I know and worked with several of these dogs. One of them, "Anna" Atlas, is WDF member Sara Atlas's dog.
> 
> I wasn't aware of this list/memorial page. My husband's dog isn't on there. I'll have to forward it to him.


----------



## todd pavlus

China gives 1 million in aid[-(. Cheap effers:evil:.


----------



## James Downey

todd pavlus said:


> China gives 1 million in aid[-(. Cheap effers:evil:.


 
Maybe that's because all thier money is tied up in loans to the U.S.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Konnie, do you know any of the guys and gals from my neck of the woods: http://usar.tamu.edu/ ?


You bet I do. TXTF-1 is a FEMA team.




> Also, on an unrelated note... I got inspired by this talk and looking at this enormous tragedy in Haiti... Do SAR people generally NOT look favorably if somebody like me shows up (essentily a SCh guy) with SCh trained GSD and is willing to train and participate in S&R?
> 
> Thanks for the response, and you guys stay safe out there.


There are a couple of threads on wdf.com regarding this topic. Some teams will allow a "bite-trained" dog, and some won't. If you're looking to contact a SAR group in Texas, let me know. I have a friend who is well-connected with various SAR groups in the state and she'll be able to direct you.


----------



## James Idi

Y'all be safe over there.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Something *anybody *can do is get involved in their local community emergency resonse team, CERT. There is a LOT you can do without making quite the committment that being on a USAR or SAR team requires.

We have a very god CERT team in our area and they have sponsored and invited us to participate in some really good training. They also work cooperatively on searches with us and the LE.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham

Konnie does FEMA ever use any local SAR teams during something like this?


----------



## Konnie Hein

Patrick - I can't imagine that they would.


----------



## Keith Earle

Wwen i was on fla task force 2 you had to be on team and canine had to have fema cert before deployed, a long fed application then a bunch of training besides the dog stuff. to keep everybody on same page , retired last year or would be there now with our red team for 14 days thank god for for the youngs guys now good luck


----------



## Patrick Cheatham

Thanks Konnie...... Was trying to wrap my mind around all that it would take for something like this.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Patrick Cheatham said:


> Thanks Konnie...... Was trying to wrap my mind around all that it would take for something like this.


FEMA has nearly 30 Urban Search and Rescue teams (Task Forces) located across the nation. When deployed, each of those teams is composed of 60+ members with different specialities (canine, heavy rescue, logistics, medical, etc.). The teams are equipped with all the supplies they need to be self-sufficient for a specific duration. Depending on the situation, some type of security might be deployed with the team for protection (for example, during our hurricane deployment last year, US Border Patrol police accompanied us). There's also administrative/logistics components (ISTs - incident support teams) that oversee the deployments and make recommendations. In addition to that, each task force is supposed to be "2-deep" for each position and able to roster 2 separate teams. And, each team has support staff to man the office at home while deployed and to take care of day-to-day tasks when not deployed.

Typically, only a few of those teams deploy internationally. This is a unique situation where FEMA deployed additional teams. The incidents we are deployed to are typically incredibly dangerous, and all of the team members receive an extensive amount of training (both general and discipline-specific).

Patrick - I hope this info helps you wrap your mind around it a bit better.


----------



## Sarah Atlas

Thank you Konnie, I could not have said it better myself. Besides the FEMA teams, many states now have State Urban SAR teams. These teams are set up to mimic the FEMA teams. Training and certifications requirements are the same as Fema and todate testing is held under FEMA evaluators, however certifications are under the states jurisdiction. In NJ it is through the Attorney Generals office and OEM.

Along with the huge amount of training we take, our K-9's must be 100 % dependable under the most stressful of situations. They are also required to learn to climb up and down ladders, be able to work around other dogs and any/all distractions. etc. This is just a brief descro\iption of what the dogs must go through


----------



## Ryan Cusack

I got a phone call this morning from my division chief, apparently our technical rescue team has been put on "standby." He was unable to provide details and just wanted to know if I had my passport in order. (Which I do not!) We have a structural collapse team with heavy lifting certifications. We work in conjunction with another team in the area which has a few members on INTF-1. I'm not sure if we're being looked at in a support role for them or what. I'd rather not go on this deployment as Structural isn't my thing, I'm a Com and Dog guy, but I do understand that these teams need all the support possible.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Ryan-
Call your closest passport office and ask if they can help you. Explain the situation. Some of our members were successful in getting expedited passport renewals.


----------



## Dee Harrison

Thanks to the SAR teams that have, selflessly, responded to the call for help. Thanks to those who are on site, those who are on standby and those who want to go but can't for one reason or another. Thanks to the hero who doesn't ask about the race, age, political affiliation, sex, religious background or economic stature of the person in need prior to running into the burning building.


----------



## Ryan Cusack

I just got a little more information, they're only looking for Building Collapse Technicians. I'm only Operations level. Still going to get my passport in order. This is the first time our team has been called upon like this. Something I hadn't yet considered.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Hey Ryan, what agency called upon your team?

Seems like there's a lot of highly qualified people who really want to help, but limited means to get them from point A to point B and limited resources to support them once at point B. 

In contrast, in a few discussions with folks in the SAR world, I've heard more than one person say they're not interested in going down there. After listening to a summary from my husband of our TF briefing yesterday, I can't say that I blame them for thinking that way. Still, I want to be counted "in" on going down there to help. Probably not going to happen though. Just the "luck of the draw" for deployment rotation.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

You know what, please, pass me her information. I want to give it a crack, what the hell. Sch is my and my dog's main interest, but I can at least try to do a little bit. I am in Austin, state capital.



Konnie Hein said:


> You bet I do. TXTF-1 is a FEMA team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of threads on wdf.com regarding this topic. Some teams will allow a "bite-trained" dog, and some won't. If you're looking to contact a SAR group in Texas, let me know. I have a friend who is well-connected with various SAR groups in the state and she'll be able to direct you.


----------



## Melody Greba

Adi:

There are several people that do schutzhund and do SAR or USAR. I been involved in sch since 1987 and wanted to expand into practical application. Wilderness SAR groups may or may not allow you to join because of sch. I had no problems getting into the FEMA system because of sch. 
It is sometimes harder to become a FEMA K9 handler if you aren't a firefighter, than anything else...depending on the Task Force. 

There's a bunch of ongoing course training that is required so its not just about the dogs. It's a good chunk of time from family, money and effort to do this endeavour. Just an fyi.


----------



## Edward Egan

Haiti gets hit with another quake this morning, 6.1 magnatude. Hope all our rescuer's are well and safe.[-o<


----------



## Ryan Cusack

Konnie Hein said:


> Hey Ryan, what agency called upon your team?
> 
> Seems like there's a lot of highly qualified people who really want to help, but limited means to get them from point A to point B and limited resources to support them once at point B.
> 
> In contrast, in a few discussions with folks in the SAR world, I've heard more than one person say they're not interested in going down there. After listening to a summary from my husband of our TF briefing yesterday, I can't say that I blame them for thinking that way. Still, I want to be counted "in" on going down there to help. Probably not going to happen though. Just the "luck of the draw" for deployment rotation.


Apparently Indiana's DHS called our team. We're one of few in the state who has structural collapse techs.


----------



## Mo Earle

_"-Apparently Indiana's DHS called our team. We're one of few in the state who has structural collapse techs_."

as far as structural collapse, I know the teams from Florida have structural collapse techs, as well as many if not all of the other teams....with these additional earthquakes, structural safety is going to be a huge priority.

....continue to wish our SAR teams, safety and success!!


----------



## Konnie Hein

According to FEMA, as of yesterday, US teams rescued 43 people from collapsed buildings. More than 120 have been rescued so far by US and international teams combined.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Wow that is great. Amazing how long some of these folks are staying alive..thanks for the updates.


----------



## Mo Earle

trying to show some incredible pictures from Miami's USAR-task force 1-hope link works
http://www.mdfrnet.com/


----------



## David Frost

Great pictures. Thank you for posting the link.

DFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein

Wow, Mo. Thanks for sharing that link. Incredible photos.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Thanks for posting!! Amazing pictures and great job Miami and Fla!!!


----------



## Konnie Hein

News story to go along with the link Mo posted:
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/world/palm-beach-county-dog-finds-2-year-old-188256.html

Way to go, Blaze!


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Really nice article. Good boy Blaze!!


----------



## Mo Earle

Blaze IS an awesome dog...certified Fema level 2 dog....and you will never meet a nicer guy than Steve, and Blaze really does go to work with Steve on Palm Beach County Fire- although he is a member of Miami-Dade USAR TF-1 and he is an evaluator for FEMA and Certifier SAR dogs- what a great reward for all his years of work, not only to save a life, but to save a child !!\\/


----------



## Konnie Hein

Mo Earle said:


> Blaze IS an awesome dog...certified Fema level 2 dog....and you will never meet a nicer guy than Steve, and Blaze really does go to work with Steve on Palm Beach County Fire- although he is a member of Miami-Dade USAR TF-1 and he is an evaluator for FEMA and Certifier SAR dogs- what a great reward for all his years of work, not only to save a life, but to save a child !!\\/


It is very exciting - years of hard work, paying off in such a huge way. Justifies all those long hours of training, regardless of the weather and at the expense of family time, etc. 

Just from an information standpoint, we no longer have cert levels in FEMA. Level 2 used to be the basic level, and Level 1 was advanced. We now only cert to one level (the test is called the CE), which is the former Level 1. So, all FEMA dogs must now pass that higher level evaluation in order to be deployable. The article is incorrect when it says that there are fewer than 100 dogs at that level of cert - we are now at over 200. Still, it's a special achievement, one that is not to be taken lightly at all.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham

Awesome pictures....... I had no idea that the teams had all those different capabilities within themselves.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I can understand why people want to help and test their dogs training and I can appreciate that.

What bothers me is the fact that whenever a disaster strikes in a country like Haiti, people are falling all over themselves trying to get involved somehow..there are people in North America that are in need 365 days of the year and will never get the attention these people will.

In Canada, the Government is going to raise the GST (goods and services tax) and in the same breath has commited large amounts of support and cash for Haiti. Nobody asked me if I wanted to contribute my tax dollars to them.

People don't like giving money to the homeless in our part of the world because they are branded as being lazy/alcoholic or druggies...how do people know what the Haitians are percentage wise in this respect ?

If a building fell on a crack addict somewhere in the USA, would people rush to help that individual ? Not trying to imply anything but it seems to me there is a discrepancy here.

Charity begins at home. I also know a few people that are involved in NGO's that work in these situations and the percentage of dollars going to actual aid vs admin is like casino payout ratios.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If a building fell on a crack addict somewhere in the USA, would people rush to help that individual ? Not trying to imply anything but it seems to me there is a discrepancy here.


You bet I would. Just the same as my husband, a firefighter, doesn't care about the ethics, morals or habits of the people whose life and property he works to protect.

Our local disaster deployments have primarily been to check abandoned or uninhabited structures when they collapse. The reasons we're called to these collapses is to check for homeless people. Most of the people inhabiting these abandoned structures are probably addicted to drugs. I still search these buildings with the same intensity regardless. I can't imagine walking away from one of these buildings thinking that I might have missed somebody and that they could be suffering, and my concern for that suffering would be no less if the person was a drug addict.

Crack smokers, homeless, wife beaters, rich people, poor people, children, adults, Americans or Haitians, my dog and I will search for them all the same when we get the call. I can respect that people might feel differently and might want to put a separation between themselves and a drug addict or person from another country, but I don't see it that way.



> I can understand why people want to help and test their dogs training and I can appreciate that.


The purpose of my involvement in disaster SAR is not to "test" my dog's "training." My purpose is to find people. Training the dog is something I certainly enjoy, but the dog is just the tool I've chosen in order to find people in the best way I know how.

I understand where you're coming from, Gerry, but I just wanted to throw my perspective out there. I can't say I've never felt the same way about US resources or $ going to purposes I don't support.:wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I can understand why people want to help and test their dogs training and I can appreciate that.
> 
> What bothers me is the fact that whenever a disaster strikes in a country like Haiti, people are falling all over themselves trying to get involved somehow..there are people in North America that are in need 365 days of the year and will never get the attention these people will.
> 
> In Canada, the Government is going to raise the GST (goods and services tax) and in the same breath has commited large amounts of support and cash for Haiti. Nobody asked me if I wanted to contribute my tax dollars to them.
> 
> People don't like giving money to the homeless in our part of the world because they are branded as being lazy/alcoholic or druggies...how do people know what the Haitians are percentage wise in this respect ?
> 
> If a building fell on a crack addict somewhere in the USA, would people rush to help that individual ? Not trying to imply anything but it seems to me there is a discrepancy here.
> 
> Charity begins at home. I also know a few people that are involved in NGO's that work in these situations and the percentage of dollars going to actual aid vs admin is like casino payout ratios.


I'm trying to read between the lines here, Gerry. You want the US to split the hundred million bucks aid we are giving.. Fifty million aid to Canada and fifty million to Haiti! :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I can understand why people want to help and test their dogs training and I can appreciate that.
> 
> What bothers me is the fact that whenever a disaster strikes in a country like Haiti, people are falling all over themselves trying to get involved somehow..there are people in North America that are in need 365 days of the year and will never get the attention these people will.


I dont want to test my dogs training, I train my dog so I can help in situations like Haiti/Katrina/abandoned building down the road. This is one of my contributions to a compassionate society. Like Konnie I will search as intently for a drug addict as for a business man. Not my call as to who has a more valuable life.

For the second part--I dont know where you live, but there isnt a week that goes by when I am not solicited for one charity or another to help the homeless. I see trucks every day go by picking up household items to sell to support one charity or another (Vietnam Vets, Salvation Army to name two), during the holidays especially, my one little town spends a lot of time and effort to get food to the local soup kitchens and clothes etc to local shelters. So rest assured, there are plenty of people quietly working (and spending a lot of money) to help 'our own'. 

Just remember most of the people in our own countries do have avenues to get help-our government supports them to different degrees, not to mention the thousands of private charities. We have homeless shelters. 

People are just screwed in Haiti. No government support, no shelters, no food or water (not just not enough) and no medicines. I think it is 200,000 dead.....and how much more suffering. I cant understand not wanting to help anyone in that situation. If the world community doesnt help, those folks just sit there and rot. 

Granted, I wouldnt want to be taxed.......That would tick me off a bit!


----------



## Mo Earle

_'I can understand why people want to help and test their dogs training and I can appreciate that.

What bothers me is the fact that whenever a disaster strikes in a country like Haiti, people are falling all over themselves trying to get involved somehow..there are people in North America that are in need 365 days of the year and will never get the attention these people will._ 
*
People don't like giving money to the homeless in our part of the world because they are branded as being lazy/alcoholic or druggies...how do people know what the Haitians are percentage wise in this respect ?*'

-got to say there are MANY services available to people in America- I work in the local tax assisted ER-it is the biggest ER in the south east-144 beds-with a minimum of 8 ER docs, at least one PA, over 50 nurses and assorted paramedics,techs etc each shift...etc...anyway- so many programs are available for those that can afford- treatment- there is patient assistance programs, these people get their meds free, surgeries,hospital admissions, transports home are all there...for free-and as far as free housing-they can get that to, if not drunk or drugged!
-
these people in Haiti did not ask to be involved in a natural disaster- and yes,there is a lot of work to be done in the USA- still a LOT of work to be done due to Katrina- but time was of the essence-to try to save lives-some of those Hatian lives are dirtbags, druggies,thugs- but what about the good citizen-some relatives of Americans-a lot of children, they did deserve to have us running to respond, it was an Emergency, as would be the crackheads house if it fell on him-I don't think we have to stay and take over the country, and rebuild it- that is another topic, but glad we have teams, teams of dogs etc, that can get there and do the work-


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I think many who help abroad during disasters or helping the chronically poor in other countries are often also the same folks helping out over here.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

The thing I work hard to understand is there is so many different levels of "poor". Much of the population here is poor by US standards. Most don't own cars or have telephones. Many don't eat meat regularly but there is no malnutrition. Every town has a building that feeds every poverty child. There is no charge for any child's school lunch. There is no cost for medical needs and everybody is immunized The literacy rate is one of the highest in the world. I never met a person, including the older generations, that could not read and write.

Families here often live on the equivalent of $500 US per month. That is poor by anyone's standards. Yet a independent study was done that rated the population here the happiest nation out of 147 countries.

Now take Haiti. I'm sure those poor souls would consider people here in Costa Rica as living rich.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Several of the US teams have returned home. The remaining teams will be home by the end of the week. I am going to have to sit on my hands so I don't bother my friends who deployed with questions immediately after they get back. Really interested to hear how the dogs did and the specifics of the deployment.


----------



## David Frost

Konnie Hein said:


> Several of the US teams have returned home. The remaining teams will be home by the end of the week. I am going to have to sit on my hands so I don't bother my friends who deployed with questions immediately after they get back..


Sometimes it's really annoying to be courteous isn't it. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein

It's pretty much excruciating, David.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Nice article on two of the canine guys from FEMA's tampa team:
http://www.baynews9.com/content/36/2010/1/26/574936.html

Helmeted avengers, finding people with their dogs :lol: . The foundation training of these dogs was done by a friend of mine in Maine - June Cawood of Maranatha kennels. Super-awesome lady and one of the most honest people I've ever met in the "dog business."


----------



## Bob Scott

Nice article. 
I recall hearing on the news about the girl that had to have her arm removed in order to get her free.


----------



## Harry Keely

I'm just happy to hear that our teams are coming home safe and sound, congrats on the good work.


----------



## Mo Earle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Y0Z5UcJDs

a montage from Florida Task Force 2....welcome home guys and gals, job well done!!


----------



## Konnie Hein

Awesome video, Mo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Konnie Hein

I spoke with a good friend of mine today regarding her deployment to Haiti. They searched a lot of the larger structures damaged by the earthquake. She said it was the most difficult rubble she's ever encountered, and some of the most difficult searching conditions. At times, she was required to crawl through the rubble on her belly with her dog in front of her, and then direct him to search void spaces under "pancake collapse" conditions. 

Her assessment of the rubble is pretty meaningful - she's been deployed to several international disasters, as well as domestic ones. She said it was also hot and dusty (90-100+ deg F), with very little shade to be found. Despite the hazards, none of the dogs on their team were seriously injured - just a few cuts here and there.


----------



## Bob Scott

Good to hear!


----------

